# Clomid - success rates & how quickly have others conceived on it - few ??'s



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I've not posted on here for a very long time & I've already posted on this board yesterday & posted this message somewhere else but its been moved... so apologies for repeating myself....

Our consultant has decided to try me on 50mg Clomid for 3mths....trying to regulate my cycle & give me a "boost" as ovulate naturally. We've been ttc for 2 years & I've always been 28 day cycle but since beginning of year alternate months have started to become slightly irregular...since 1st early mc back in January...

I definitely ovulate every month as been tested...had about 5 or 6 I think....all tests have been high - last one was 61 !! 
He originally didn't want to try me on Clomid as I naturally have a high day 21 progesterone which he said indicates I probably release more than one egg naturally.....He said with Clomid I've higher chance of twins since naturally ovulate more than one & with Clomid will release even more !

*Anyway, I was wondering what the success rate was with Clomid & how quickly others have managed to conceive on it ? And how many have had multiple births ? Also, does anyone else take Clomid who already ovulates fine & has a high progesterone level naturally *

Would be interested to hear from others....
Many thanks & lots of babydust to all...
Take care
Natasha


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi Natasha,

Just to let you know I fell pg with my first course of clomid which I beleive was 50mg. I wasn't ovulating at all even after months of metformin but then hey presto I fell pregnant with Henry. But, I had day21 test done which said I had not ovulated so I must have ovulated late even with clomid as I did conceive. I suppose there is a ? i may have ov'd naturally and clomid didn't work - don't know. 

Not sure if i've been helpful or not!?

Best of luck with your treatment and hope you get BFP real soon

Love Shelley xxxx


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi minxy

i also fell pregnant with my first cycle of clomid 50mg i had been ttc for 5 years (pcos) and i was on metformin for 4 years this never helped me once i never ovulated the slitest i also fell pregnant with my 2nd cycle of clomid but sadly m/c 
                          so good luck to you with your clomid
                                      love baby wisper


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Minxy

I have PCOS so I dont ovulate naturally, I was prescribed 50mg of clomid for six months, I conceived on the 6th month and now have a happy health 2 1/2 year old boy.  I am currently taking clomid again but 50mg and 100mg have not worked so im now taking 150mg, I seem to have ovulated this month so fingers crossed!

Hope this info helped a little.

Joanne


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

I think this a great idea for a thread as obviously we are all interested in knowing this - so although i am not a success yet - i thought i'd add that this month will be my third month ......
On 50mg at the moment, and presume i ovulate because i have fallen pregnant twice before (sadly miscarried both)
so waiting to see what happens with clomid


----------



## flmom (Oct 16, 2004)

I haven't posted here since last Oct when I had my 4th m/c. I thought I would be going on clomid back then, but found I have a thrombophilia as well as a short luteal phase (reason for clomid). I got pg again last month and still lost it even though I was on heparin injections and baby aspirin. I am now going to start clomid on Sun to see if we can get me to ovulate earlier and get a healthier egg/eggs. 

Now that I've introduced myself, these were my questions too. I have fraternal twins in my family. The twins I lost were identical. I usually get pg the first month trying, so I'm wondering if I will end up with twins. 

I have never had my progesterone levels checked, but I do ovulate every month. Have used prog suppositories for the last 2 pg's, but wasn't tested. I will be this month though.

Good luck!!


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello,
  Hope you don't mind me writing in. I start my 5th month of clomid tomorrow, I also was wondering how long people are taking to fall pg on clomid. I take 25mg of clomid and 100mg of metformin. I also have fraternal twins in my family. When I 1st went on clomid I had 2 eggs on one ovary and 3eggs on the other but 4 months later I only release one egg now, I know this as Ive been having scans every month due to cysts.So good luck with clomid hope it's not too long a wait for a BFP.....
                                                Love The Mouse x


----------



## piglett (Apr 2, 2005)

It's still early days in my pregnancy but I also got pregnant on my first cycle which was 100mg.  I am pretty sure that I wasn't ovulating naturally as none of the opk's tested positive (12 months worth) and the three months of bloods indicated that I wasn't ovulating.
We are yet to have a scan so don't know whether it is one or two babies but the follicle tracking showed that I was going to ovulate from both ovaries - so who knows!  Good luck.


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

I conceived Zak on the 9th month of 50mg (had a months break the month before) and I was ovulating before hand too. My level before clomid was 39 ( I think anything above 30 is fine) and while on clomid my levels went up to 91 so was more chance of multiple pg. 

I plan to take clomid again in the future (not sure when yet, just enjoying Zak for now) so who knows how long that will take!

Good luck to all  

Shezza 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lea24 (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi 

I conceived within two months of taking 100mg of clomid now 30+5 weeks pg with our second child.

Good luck 

Lea24 x


----------



## Jemmad (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi just to let you know i fell on second cycle of 50mg clomid. the first month i didnt ovulate and the second bingo!!! Its till early says though as im only 5 weeks...


----------



## mollymay (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi Natasha

I too have been TTC for almost 2 1/2 years now, unfortunately I didn't have regular cycles and various blood tests revealed that I wasn't ovulating - hence the reason I was put on Clomid.  I first took 50mg, but CD21 test revealed it was insufficient, so then it was increased to 100mg, which seemed to do the trick as the next CD21 test revealed 94.7!!  Now on 5th month of Clomid (had a 2 month break), and am really keeping finger's crossed ....5 days to go!!

Clomid definitely did regulate me - so hopefully you should see your alternate months come into line.  My cycles were anything from 27 days to 52 days!  Whilst I've been on Clomid they've been 27/28 days (except for my 2 month break, when they were 23 and 36 days)!!!    

I'm hoping it won't be too long for you to wait for a BFP, the good news is that at least you are ovulating.

Good luck and I hope Clomid sorts out your wayward ovary!

MMx


----------



## fertilethoughts (May 20, 2005)

Hi, its wonderful news to hear that so many have been successful on Clomid! I have high Androgen levels and I am going to be put on it in 2 weeks time (I can't wait). What is Metformin?xx fertiletthoughts


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks so much for all your replies....it's wonderful to hear such positive stories 

May sound rather silly but I'm actually quite excited at trying Clomid as our consultant seems to think I'll respond really well to it....with a naturally high progesterone level (& ovulating every month anyway) we're hoping that we'll get a positive outcome fairly quickly too....I know I shouldn't get my hopes up to much but its difficult not to feel that perhaps this will help us. 

My BF spent all last night on the internet reading about Clomid - checking out success stories (especially for women with history of endo like me)....and also reading up on all the side effects !

Anyway, thanks again to all those ladies who've replied....and I wish all those other ladies currently or about to go on Clomid all the luck in the world.
Take care
Natasha


----------



## MrsR (Mar 1, 2005)

Reading all the positive thoughts gives me great strength to carry on   thank you


----------



## Dorey (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi there,
I had 2 cycles of clomid at 50mg & then fell pg on my 8th at 100mg. I was about to give up & move onto IVF when voilla I fell!
Now almost 13weeks pg, scan all ok, so at last able to share my news with friends & family...HOORAY!
Good luck all, never give up!
Dorey XXX


----------



## nat21 (May 6, 2005)

Hi 

I hadn't ovulated properly since having my little boy 3 1/2 years ago,

Doc put me on 50mg of clomid and we got positive on 2nd month! now 12 wks and waiting for 1st scan !!

Good luck everybody! 

Natalie xxx


----------

